# RTA-168B vs REW



## John_A (May 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've used REW in the past with excellent results (hooked up to an old laptop with duplex soundcard and RadioShack dbmeter)

I'm now thinking of going for something I can hook to a netbook - RTA-168B appears to be sold with a calibrated mike and works off a USB port.

Any ideas if it worth the effort? I can't find a decent review of the RTA-168 anywhere on the net, so I thought this might be a natural place to ask

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Seems pretty expensive at $300, why not just try running REW on the netbook?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have XTZ which is a similar package to the RTA and find that I prefer using REW for the simple fact that REW will measure below 20Hz. XTZ and RTA-168B only measure down to 20Hz which is a problem when you are trying to measure a sub down to 13Hz... Now the XTZ sits on a shelf.


----------



## John_A (May 13, 2011)

Interesting feedback...thanks


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Of course I am talking about the RTA-168 that you referenced and not TrueRTA.


----------

